# Pommie's driving me mad!



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm trying to get some work done (now I actually have a teaching job again) and it's got to that time in the evening where the dog feels she should be fed.

She's tried dropping a rubber toy in my lap, putting her head on my knee, taking my fingers gently in her jaws and pulling me, dabbing at my back with her nose and now she is standing beside me emitting a series of high pitched whines.

"I'll just be 5 minutes," doesn't work with a dog.

What does your do dog to let you know they want something?

Lesley


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Maisie (our chocolate coloured lab) brings her 8" diameter food bowl to wherever I am and clanks it down, starting about 45 minutes before feeding time! If I ignore her, she lifts it up and drops it again, time after time. That is when I pick it up and put it on the desk where she can't reach it! About 50 deep sighs later (feed time by now) I "give in" and feed her.

Memo to self - move feed bowl after feed each time to somewhere she can't find it.

Colin


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*dinner time*

We think our dog pulls up her fur on her wrist to read her watch ( when we are not looking)and at 5pm she starts fussing and talking in poodle. This is regular every day, usually between 4.55 and 5.05 it is uncanny how she knows the time and sometimes she is spot on 5pm. We have experimented by making sure we give no visual or other signals that its her dinner time and the tv/radio are not giving her information either.

When we first got her we were taking her for a walk when we were approached by a lady who admired her and said, "Is she talking to you yet?"
we thought she was a nutter, but no, she was right after settling in with us the dog did start using dog words or sounds, the same ones for various things. Very weird.

Altogether a different dog to what we were expecting and what some people think poodles are like, she is a miniature so about the same size as a fox terrier or beagle. She is highly intelligent and a brilliant traveller in the motorhome. Always well behaved in restaurants, on trains and buses etc (In France) Very affectionate to us but guards us and our house and the motorhome with a fierce determination even our now departed Doberman did not did not display. A real contradiction, she looks very soft and fluffy but is a real wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

My golden retriever puts him head on my knee and drools. 
The spaniels give meaningful looks alternating with speaking....whistling, whing and singing. When that takes too long they jump up on my knee and help mye type on the laptop!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*dinner time*

We think our dog pulls up her fur on her wrist to read her watch ( when we are not looking)and at 5pm she starts fussing and talking in poodle. This is regular every day, usually between 4.55 and 5.05 it is uncanny how she knows the time and sometimes she is spot on 5pm. We have experimented by making sure we give no visual or other signals that its her dinner time and the tv/radio are not giving her information either.

When we first got her we were taking her for a walk when we were approached by a lady who admired her and said, "Is she talking to you yet?"
we thought she was a nutter, but no, she was right after settling in with us the dog did start using dog words or sounds, the same ones for various things. Very weird.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Being used to using a cat flap at home there is no problem about letting her out to toilet but in the van she will come sniffing and butting the nearest person in the French bed about 7 , she will accept being told to "go to bed " first time but after exactly 3/4hr she starts talking/whining & yipping to be let out and taken for a walk surprisingly at this time she is "my dog" she fully expects to be understood when she is talking to us!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If fat dog wants a drink she stands patiently at the side of her drinking bowl until someone notices her..

In the morning when we get up we let her out for a squirt then she comes running in and does her breakfast dance, hopping from paw to paw until she is fed.
Then 4 o'clock on the dot she gets up and stares at the cupboard her food is in until someone feeds her.

She doesn't do "Walkies" this time of the year, and the look of disappointment on her face when the lead comes out, she knows she is going to be dragged off for a walk, coming back from the walk she pulls you home, then stands at the side of the cupboard again for a chew.. You can see it in her face, your the dopey bugger dragging me out in all this crap weather, least you can do is give me a chew as a reward..

Summer and warm weather she is off, she can't wait to get out for a walk.. There not daft aren't dogs, at least our Evie isn't. :roll: 









ray.


----------

